# Battery Drain, 00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire????



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

*Battery Drain*

During the last 3 months the battery has been drained dead 4 times for no apparent reason. The frequency has been random. I drive the car daily 100 miles per. No lights have been left on, I have also checked the trunk and glove box switches etc.... 

- After the first dead battery I changed in a new one. 
- After the 2nd dead. I reset all DTC's and run a scan; the one below was the same. 
- I checked the alternator for any AC voltage, nothing really to note. I then also checked to see if the car was going into sleep mode, no apparent issues. The current draw (all doors etc closed and alarm armed) was ~ 2.5 A for 5-10 minutes and then was ~32mA after. I have checked this 8 times since with the same result and the battery has not been dead the next time I start the car. 
- The car is stock and I have owned it since new, 2005.5 TDI. I have activated the windows up/down with remote. 
- Measuring Block 130, 131 and 132 data from Address 19 - CAN Gateway all show "1" 
- I ran all the output tests for each comfort module, no problems 
- On occasion I have had an error for the rear right locking module, see below, but currently not an issue. Also I have removed the B pillar plug for this door to inspect the wires; none are broken. 

The 00470 error is new to me.... 
- Where should I start looking? 
- Am I looking for a broken wire or is a bad module causing this error. 
- How can I determine which Bus line is down? 

Many thanks for any help. 

Paul (Pmmgti at aol dot com) 



Tuesday,12,October,2010,18:40:37:63223 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 47 52 56 62 72 
7D 

VIN: 3VWST71K45M639072 Mileage: 244260km/151776miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl 
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9 
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2140832 
Coding: 0050078 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 64CDDBACDE29 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 H HW: 02E 927 770 AD 
Component: GSG DSG 041 0905 
Revision: 04004010 Serial number: 00000501290386 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 1835BF5C52E1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3A7145D40C2D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AG 
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 6CDDB38C36F9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C* 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803 
Revision: 00H34000 Serial number: 00000000075683 
Coding: F4098E02400418000014000000140000002077035C 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2F676480C76F 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 B 
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 M 
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
Coding: 00217125 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K5 035 553 K HW: 1K5 035 553 K 
Component: SDAR XM H04 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G0060920 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 316362F8D15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E 
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD01W16/ 
Coding: 0012627 
 Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2E597984C065 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 B 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AB HW: 1K0 953 549 AB 
Component: J0527 010 0045 
Coding: 0010041 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 72E1ADF414DD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2120 
Coding: 0023203 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2C5D738CF679 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H11 0110 
Revision: 11 Serial number: 2900105324003E 
Coding: 3F3F0B620F1002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 29538A98F98B 

1 Fault Found: 
00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 34 
Mileage: 244268 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:38:12 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 HW: 1K5 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 0371356TP2EZ03 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F8F51FDCF2A1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D 
Component: IMMO 3HL 2120 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2C5D738CF679 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339 
Coding: 0001271 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 366951E43835 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.3 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 306567FCDA51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT 
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 13100F880106281B0906050FA0080F0490A540 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 82017D34A47D 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found: 
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
003 - Mechanical Failure 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100011 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 34 
Mileage: 244269 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:42:50 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No: 1K6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0003 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 00000000023082 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: E9D34A98B90B 

1 Fault Found: 
00876 - Treble Speaker Rear Left (R14) 
011 - Open Circuit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339 
Coding: 0001271 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 37775CE03F3F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 HW: 1K0 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 008 0115 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7E2021166 
Coding: 0010010 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: DDBB6E487D43 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 316362F8D15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 32616DF4D45D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E 
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5B7E88CD63 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Tuesday,12,October,2010,18:42:25:63223 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 


18:42:02 
1-Wire CAN-Comfort Status 
Cent. Elect. 1 Central Electronics (J519) 
Central 1 Comfort System (J393) 
Dr.Door 1-W Door Electronics Driver (J386) 
Pas. Door 1 Door Electronics Passenger (J387) 
RL Door 1 Door Electronics Rear Left (J388) 
RR Door 1 Door Electronics Rear Right (J389) 
St. Wheel 1 Steering Wheel Electronics (J527) 
HVAC 1 Heating/Air Condition (J255) 
Aux. Htg 1 Auxiliary Heating (J604)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please edit that to include the complete scan so we can see what this car is made of. 

Also include the Measuring Block 130, 131 and 132 data from Address 19 - CAN Gateway. You can Add to log and the data will be saved so you can post it here. If that GW fault is hard, one of the comfort modules or wires may be faulty (possibly intermittent).


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Dana, 
I did check MB's 130, 131 & 132, they all showed "1" for thier status. 
When you say "GW", I assume you mean ground wire? 

I don't have the full scan here on this computer...I will update later today.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Updated with full AutoScan. 
Attempted to start after runing scan and battery is dead again.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

TTT


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

PMMGTI said:


> Dana,
> I did check MB's 130, 131 & 132, they all showed "1" for thier status.
> When you say "GW", I assume you mean ground wire?
> 
> I don't have the full scan here on this computer...I will update later today.


 That's going to be tough, if the installed modules are all communicating while testing. If you can catch it in the act, that would be ideal. 

-- 

GW is Gateway. Meaning if this fault is hard, or not intermittent, it should be easy to find the culprit, but that's not the case: 

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H11 0110 
Revision: 11 Serial number: 2900105324003E 
Coding: 3F3F0B620F1002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 29538A98F98B 

1 Fault Found: 
00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 34 
Mileage: 244268 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 00:38:12 

-- 

The LF door was noted for the wires to break off in the A pillar / door opening area. This was common on the 2005 and 06 models. This can cause battery draw problems and alarm system problems. It might not hurt to unplug it and look at the wiring where it flexes. 

Outside of that, you can check your repair manual for the TSB on checking draw by measuring voltage at the fuses. Alternatively, you could just pull fuses for certain systems and let the car sit..and wait. 

Pulling fuses when the amp meter is hooked up isn't advised on a CAN car. If you have a normal sleep mode draw of 32mA and you pull a fuse for the radio...the GW will wake up and start yelling Where's Joe? Then half of the infotainment system modules are awake looking for him. At this point, the fuse in your meter is blown..or the testing has been jeopardized and the car is back out of bed. 

-Dana


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That's going to be tough, if the installed modules are all communicating while testing. If you can catch it in the act, that would be ideal.
> 
> The LF door was noted for the wires to break off in the A pillar / door opening area. This was common on the 2005 and 06 models. This can cause battery draw problems and alarm system problems. It might not hurt to unplug it and look at the wiring where it flexes.
> 
> ...


 2 years ago I repaired the LF door wiring, currently everything is functioning, but I will un-plug that and see if the repair is holding up. 

Where would I find this TSB for testing voltage.....I do have a paper Bentley but I don't recall any info on this type of test..... 

Is there any way to tell which Bus line is off? 

If I don't find anything I will, reluctantly, take it to the dealer.... 

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

*Update...*

I took some time today to talk to a senior local VW tech; the first thing out of his mouth, it's probably the DS door control module. 
According to him the 2005.5 and 2006 cars had many problems with this module, mainly not staying a sleep and sometimes causing battery drain. Tonight I was able to catch the system in 1 wire mode and removed the A-pillar plug for the door, the system instantly went back to 2 wire mode. 

I have a new wiring harness that I am going to install; I will check if this help the problem....if not I will replace the module too.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

*Dead again!!!!*

Okay, replaced the wiring harness, one of the BUS lines was broken which explains the single line mode......No other codes last week and all had been find until today. 
Drove it home from work yesterday and it was dead this morning. I rescanned and the only new thing is an engine fault. I have never had this before and it occured ~400 miles ago, which puts it around Monday........any more ideas before I hand over $$$$ to the dealer???? 



Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl 
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9 
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2140832 
Coding: 0050078 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 64CDDBACDE29 

1 Fault Found: 
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 245191 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 08:43:29 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1911 /min 
Speed: 91.0 km/h 
Load: 14.1 % 
Voltage: 14.29 V 
Mass Air / Rev.: 185.0 mg/str 
Duty Cycle: 35.5 % 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## khotso (Oct 30, 2010)

*battery drain*

hi buddy i.m a vw tech from south africa, we had the same problem with our cars this side of the world. do your self a favour first make sure that the TP function on your radio is switched of, and if so discconnect your radio. 
those radios are know to keep the bus system awake. and because of the gala function that means its 
also connected to the drivetrain bus via gateway. but as you found out its not a static fault. if you unplug 
your radio and your problem is 'fixed' just take a drive to your local dealer for software upgrde on your 
radio.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

khotso said:


> hi buddy i.m a vw tech from south africa, we had the same problem with our cars this side of the world. do your self a favour first make sure that the TP function on your radio is switched of, and if so discconnect your radio.
> those radios are know to keep the bus system awake. and because of the gala function that means its
> also connected to the drivetrain bus via gateway. but as you found out its not a static fault. if you unplug
> your radio and your problem is 'fixed' just take a drive to your local dealer for software upgrde on your
> radio.


I don't think my U.S. radio has the Traffic Program function, but I will be disconnecting the radio....thanks.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Okay, the radio has been out of the car for ~ a week; this morning no start. So the radio is not the problem.......moving on.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## khotso (Oct 30, 2010)

*battery*

what were the faults after the car's battery went flat. because of the deep cycle of discharge on your 
battery it could be faulty so it would be advisable to charge your battery fully and carry out a battery
load test, and a static voltage test:banghead: regards khotso


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

khotso said:


> what were the faults after the car's battery went flat. because of the deep cycle of discharge on your
> battery it could be faulty so it would be advisable to charge your battery fully and carry out a battery
> load test, and a static voltage test:banghead: regards khotso


Multiple batterys have been used and tested, they are all fine.....all gounds & starter/alt wires have been inspected, cleaned. Alt puts out 14.3V under load, even at idle.....

Next module to be removed: DS door.......wait, wait and wait some more.


----------



## khotso (Oct 30, 2010)

*battery drain test*

you need a current clamp that is sensitive down till 200ma. put it on your battery negative cable.open 
your doors but lock the locks. leave the car for about 30 minutes for all the ecu's to sleep. [your interior
monitoring must be off] unplug the door wiring harness at the pillars.and so on with all the other control
units. until you find your draining ecu. make sure that the wiring harness in the door is the correct one
if you have a tracking unit in your car make sure that the backup battery on your tracking unit is not 
faulty. your current draw on this car should be under 600ma when the car is locked. regards khotso


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

khotso said:


> you need a current clamp that is sensitive down till 200ma. put it on your battery negative cable.open
> your doors but lock the locks. leave the car for about 30 minutes for all the ecu's to sleep. [your interior
> monitoring must be off] unplug the door wiring harness at the pillars.and so on with all the other control
> units. until you find your draining ecu. make sure that the wiring harness in the door is the correct one
> ...


Please read line five of my original post. Also,


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Finally figured this one out. The washer nozzle wires that run up to the hood were shorting out, at the hinge, and causing the drain of power. I discovered this due to a fuse blowing when the heated seats were being used. Fixed the broken wires and both problems went away.....


----------

